# acrel phev kit



## acrel-phev-kit (Mar 23, 2015)

This kit contains two 48V/80Ah LiFePO4 battery packs, a charger, a DC/DC converter, a BMS and a BSM (battery system monitor). After being charged by household electricity within 5-6 hours, the battery energy can be converted through DC/DC converter to charge the factory-installed Ni-H battery, giving the Prius up to 35 extra kilometers by all-electric. This is a pioneering technology.
The PHEV Conversion Kit allows for three modes of operation:
a. Electric Vehicle Mode: the Prius drives by 100% battery power (<50km/h)
b. Enhanced Prius Mode: the Prius uses a mixture of battery pack and engine depending on driving conditions for enhanced mileage
c. Normal Prius Mode: the extra battery power is closed and the Prius operates just like any normal Prius
*The best fuel consumption in the comprehensive operating mode is 1.7L/100km
How do you think about it?*


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

DenverDiane said:


> I think my prius already gets between 45-51 mpg. What am I going to spend EIGHT THOUSAND dollars to go an additional 35 miles? That's like .75 gal of gas or about a buck fifty. Why would I spend eight grand to save a buck fifty a tank?


35km not miles. That's an extra 35km per trip, rather than per tank...still pretty pricey.


----------



## acrel-phev-kit (Mar 23, 2015)

DenverDiane said:


> I think my prius already gets between 45-51 mpg. What am I going to spend EIGHT THOUSAND dollars to go an additional 35 miles? That's like .75 gal of gas or about a buck fifty. Why would I spend eight grand to save a buck fifty a tank?


 Hi, *The best fuel consumption in the comprehensive operating mode is 1.7L/100km, and mostly 2-3L/100km. It really can achieve the purpose of saving fuel。*


----------



## acrel-phev-kit (Mar 23, 2015)

Its price is 3600USD, not 8000


----------



## acrel-phev-kit (Mar 23, 2015)

DenverDiane said:


> OK 3600 - that's the equivalent of about 1800 gallons of gas or 77,500 miles on my Prius.
> I don't see the point of this 35 mile thing instead of just spending the money on 77,500 miles of travel ?


， it is just for the fun.


----------



## acrel-phev-kit (Mar 23, 2015)

DenverDiane said:


> OK 3600 - that's the equivalent of about 1800 gallons of gas or 77,500 miles on my Prius.
> I don't see the point of this 35 mile thing instead of just spending the money on 77,500 miles of travel ?


The cost of the iphone is only 327.8USD, , but its sold price is 852.5USD, it is so expensive, but there are a lot of people to buy it, why?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

acrel-phev-kit said:


> The cost of the iphone is only 327.8USD, , but its sold price is 852.5USD, it is so expensive, but there are a lot of people to buy it, why?


In economic terms, it's because the customer perceived value of an iPhone (value = perceived benefits / cost) is competitive with other similar products in the marketplace.

In real world terms, it's because folks will pay through the nose for pretty status symbols.


----------



## acrel-phev-kit (Mar 23, 2015)

DenverDiane said:


> I guess because it's useful.
> Unlike the PHEV Conversion Kit


 Hi, how do you think about the electric vehicle?


----------



## acrel-phev-kit (Mar 23, 2015)

elelegido said:


> In economic terms, it's because the customer perceived value of an iPhone (value = perceived benefits / cost) is competitive with other similar products in the marketplace.
> 
> In real world terms, it's because folks will pay through the nose for pretty status symbols.


 Can you tell me how can I sell the PHEV Conversion Kit?


----------



## DENIS Pierre (Jul 6, 2015)

Does anybody here have recent informations about this kit like reliability & range in electric mode?
I leave near Bordeaux in France and would appreciate to get a real 30km electrical ride... Thanks


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Spam from China. Dont feed the troll.

Reported.


----------

